# An evening in the Black



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I've had these resting a little while now and decided to finally light one of these bad boys up and boy oh boy am I glad I did what a great smoke it did require some touch ups but I was fine with that, the one thing I will say is it wasn't as kick you in the ass as I was expecting which was just fine by me.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

So how would you compare it to the other lines of Tat's? Completely different, or just an improvement on one of the other blends?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

yum yum yum yum yum


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks good. Can't wait to try one. Looks like a good night in NY.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thanks for sharing:dribble:I can not wait to light one up*


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a great smoke!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I had one for Father's Day and I must say this is the most impressive smoke I've had in a long time. Great burn, draw, taste, smell - this stick has it all!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Cant wait to burn one!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> So how would you compare it to the other lines of Tat's? Completely different, or just an improvement on one of the other blends?


different but the same it has that tat taste but kicked up a notch


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics Joe but somethings missing... :lol::helloooo:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Nice pics Joe but somethings missing... :lol::helloooo:


it was to dark for the swings:lol:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Fishing reel still in place


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

color me jealous


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Fishing reel still in place


Haha. I was going to comment on it, but I already did on one of Jitzy's other posts today.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

jitzy said:


> different but the same it has that tat taste but kicked up a notch


Cool. I've been staying away from these cuz I know I'll love them and won't be able to get any more.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pics...how would you score it.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics!! Awesom looking cigar!!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow that tat looks good.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Jitzy....I hate you j/k, but i am really jealous


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Tatuaje Blacks are fantastic. Wish there were more available. What a smoke - Pete J really knows how to make outstanding cigars.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

That is one good looking stick, and a sweet looking ash tray too..


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking nice, you guys over there have a LOT of different beers!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I like your Fishing rod .....great review


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

boomerd35 said:


> Cool. I've been staying away from these cuz I know I'll love them and won't be able to get any more.


DITTO...I started to hunt these things down, but c'mon. Just nice to kno that they are a 'kicked up a little' version of the ones I already like. Looks like another great relaxing time in the Empire State.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Looking smoke cant wait to try one..


----------



## The Cigar Spy (Jun 18, 2008)

nice pics, what kind of lighter is that?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics Jitzy. The Tat Black is an awesome smoke. And its not as powerful as I was expecting but still had a bit of a kick to it :dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

The Cigar Spy said:


> nice pics, what kind of lighter is that?


the lighter is a dupont X-tend love it


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy it sounds like one i will have to hunt down for sure!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looked yummy!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I cannot wait to try one!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics Joe. can't wait to try one:dribble:


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Black on black...yum


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Simply mouth-watering... thanks for sharing Jitzy! 

CD


----------

